# New model: Colt Skyracer



## dirkpitt73

Got an email on this new model today: COLT SKYRACER - Breitling - Instruments for Professionals









Perfect timing as I'm looking for a SQ powered analog. I like the looks, no idea on price though - I emailed my usual provider and they are contacting their Breitling rep. Any thoughts from the group? I'm no Breitling expert, have only owned an Aerospace in the past. Curious about experiences with "Breitlight"? I like the darker, mottled look and supposedly lighter than titanium. How are other Breitlight models holding up? Also interesting to see the measurement scale on the strap, like you could use it as a ruler.

Cheers,
John


----------



## cantona77

Looks like Breitling are after a piece of the lower end of the luxury market.

I'll be interested to see the price as it surely will be the cheapest men's Breitling you can get. At the moment I think that's the the Colt quartz on rubber. 

I'd be tempted as I like the look and it suits being SQ. Plus its Breitling and has the best anti reflective coating. I like it but 45mm is too big for me.

Post some pics if you go for it!


----------



## CaptRimmer

cantona77 said:


> Looks like Breitling are after a piece of the lower end of the luxury market. I'll be interested to see the price as it surely will be the cheapest men's Breitling you can get.


With a Breitlight case, it'll be neither low end or cheap.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## PetarN

It definately won't be be cheap, having in mind the price of Avenger Hurricaine ($8390) which is made from the same material. So maybe it will be not worth to pay so much money for a Breitling with modified ETA qartz inside. Moreover, those polimers (or carbon fibers on other brands) can't be reconditioned if damaged, unlike the SS.


----------



## cantona77

PetarN said:


> It definately won't be be cheap, having in mind the price of Avenger Hurricaine ($8390) which is made from the same material. So maybe it will be not worth to pay so much money for a Breitling with modified ETA qartz inside. Moreover, those polimers (or carbon fibers on other brands) can't be reconditioned if damaged, unlike the SS.


Ah, thanks for the info. Didn't realise it the case material was something special and expensive.


----------



## Ragna

Id stick with Colt 41. 

You cant improve what is already perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aless

Don't like the rubber strap, why a ruler?


----------



## dirkpitt73

I visited an AD over the weekend to checkout Breitlight in the flesh on the Hurricane. I liked it, very unusual, don't really know how to describe it. The mottled effect is impressive and it doesn't feel like plastic. AD said they doubt any pricing info will come before Basel. My guess is $4k ...


----------



## rudykruger

"Breitlight" is a fiber-reinforced polymer. At the end of the day, it may not feel like it but isn't this just a plastic watch?


----------



## publandlord

rudykruger said:


> "Breitlight" is a fiber-reinforced polymer. At the end of the day, it may not feel like it but isn't this just a plastic watch?


In the same way a ceramic IWC or Omega is made of mud, yes


----------



## kleinbus

38641018 said:


> .....but isn't this just a plastic watch?


Yeah it's just plastic, like Glock & Sig Sauer & Heckler Koch polymer pistols are "tactical tupperware"....

Next time you shoot with those pistols or some riffles. remeber it's just plastic


----------



## SnapIT

Or fly in a 787 Dreamliner doing 1000Km/hr at 41,000 feet, its just plastic holding the shell together.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Sorry, I cant get over the plastic factor, especially for the high prices. I do not buy into the special polymer marketing, sorry. I know there are plastic firearms that perform well etc., I have a Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm, that I really like but cannot accept it in a high end watch, Just my 2 cents.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Derekwd

I like the way it looks but I don't know if I would pick it over a traditional case.


----------



## publandlord

2500M_Sub said:


> Sorry, I cant get over the plastic factor, especially for the high prices. I do not buy into the special polymer marketing, sorry. I know there are plastic firearms that perform well etc., I have a Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm, that I really like but cannot accept it in a high end watch, Just my 2 cents.


So no problems in a real gun that can kill people, or a Boeing, but in a premium quartz watch..?


----------



## M111

It looks exactly like what they use for Luminox and Trasers, which is also advertised as having all the properties of this material (scratch resistant, stronger than steel, lighter than titanium, etc.). I won't argue with all that about guns and airplanes and polymers and plastic, but it is simply too lightweight for me. I like a watch with substance, especially if it is a Breitling! In fact, I am wearing my titanium SMP today, and it is too light. That's why I generally pull out my Rolex or Breitling Colt or Aquaracer first. They have substance!


----------



## 2500M_Sub

publandlord said:


> So no problems in a real gun that can kill people, or a Boeing, but in a premium quartz watch..?


Like I said its my opinion, I think plastic is fine for a cheap watch like a Timex Ironman, heck I even own a mostly plastic Casio Frogman but it was not thousands of dollars. In my opinion high end watches and plastic cases no matter how the companies try to twist it (Super duper polymer, space age carbonite, ....) at the end of the day its still plastic and when it comes to high-end watches for me at least it better be made out of metal. YMMV.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Aless

The only doubt I have is the ruler band. But that's easy fixed. This would look nice on a textile strap I think. Any clue about the prize yet?


----------



## Undaunted

A blog to watch has indicated a price of $2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannawatch

Yeah, I love they market it as some high tech new technology. It is plastic and there are plenty of Co's making them and 1/8 of the price. The Swiss watch luxury market is all about brand recognition especially in a model like this.

How in the world is this a $2k watch considering what it is? It is a handsome watch but so are so many of the independent competition.

$899.00 and the premium for the name brand would be spot on for me.


----------



## the.hatter

Kind of intrigued. At least interested enough to see where market prices settle (grey, preowned, etc). At the end of the day this does less than my G-shock Rangeman at six times the price. Still...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nom de Forum

Dropping weight on a watch that in SS weighs well over 150 grams is a great idea but I am not so sure Breitlight is a great idea for a watch in this price range. I suspect marring of the case is going to be significantly more of a problem than with SS, Ti, or Ceramic. Best thing Breitling could do to the Colt is use titanium, reduce the thickness to less than 11mm, keep the diameter at 41mm, provide a WR of 300 meters, and have a clasp design that enables changes in bracelet length without the need to remove the watch from your wrist. Doing this would create a watch the is not to large and not to small in diameter for most male wrists and weighs 100 grams +/- 10 grams depending on wrist size. The new Colt would then be as great a watch as this: Watch Details | certina. BTW, I own a blue Breitling Colt 41mm Stainless Steel SuperQuartz that rarely gets worn because the Certina is so much better. However, I would immediately buy a new Colt made with titanium that has physical characteristics similar to the Certina DS Action Precidrive Titanium I own.


----------



## Aless

My dealer confirmed the price to be 19950 SEK which is about 2200 USD. Not sure if a think it's "affordable". But somewhat tempting. It will be lik to see it in flesh!


----------



## publandlord

I can see a lot of people sweating at the use of "plastic" in a "high-end" watch, but I suspect they have no problem with a fifteen-grand IWC or Omega whose case is made of mud 

I also see that this Colt is cheaper than a luxury steel one, making it the entry-level Breitling.

The material isn't to my taste either but it is supposed to be more scratch-resistant than steel. A G-Shock sure isn't scratch-resistant in my experience.. anyway, have to wait until someone owns one and tries it out, which isn't going to be on this forum I suspect!


----------



## breitlingman12

I am sure this will be more than $2200 us at a dealer in the US atleast,I would also love to see this in person,gorgeous I love the deep dial


----------



## Omega Ronin

Just sold my Tudor and my next watch will be a Breitling. My dealer here (Boulder,CO) stated price at 2,000.00. I am a little hesitant as well to pay "full boat retail" vs. a nice model pre-owned from an AD. Even the steel Colt. They expect it in next month so I guess I'll see it then...


----------



## Guarionex

After taxes just under 2200. Stopped by the Breitling store and considered leaving a deposit but I'll rather wait until Basel finishes that's when store will get stock. Here's the hurricane for Breitlight case material close up. 
Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

the.hatter said:


> Kind of intrigued. At least interested enough to see where market prices settle (grey, preowned, etc). At the end of the day this does less than my G-shock Rangeman at six times the price. Still...


As does a Steel Omega at 15 times the price. Or a Patek at 100 times the price. Or a gold Patek at 1,000 times the price. Etc. Reviews are up, timed for Baselworld. Cheaper than the cheapest steel version, and as it's more scratch resistant than steel, it makes an interesting entry-level material of similar weight to titanium, but hardier.

Also isn't there an AP made of this stuff?


----------



## the.hatter

I said "Still..."


----------



## abstruse1

Does anyone know when this watch will be available?


----------



## Omega Ronin

I was told the rice is 2K and will be at my local dealer (Colorado) in April. As of yet, no more info.


----------



## Nazbit

I quite like the look of this. Looking forward to seeing hands on reviews and where the market settles on this one.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

breitlingman12 said:


> I am sure this will be more than $2200 us at a dealer in the US atleast,I would also love to see this in person,gorgeous I love the deep dial


It will be $2000 even retail in the US:

Www.breitling.com


----------



## Ragna

Id get the Colt 41 automatic blue dial any day over it.

Just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Ragna said:


> Id get the Colt 41 automatic blue dial any day over it.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. It looks more like a watch of this price ought to be.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

publandlord said:


> I can see a lot of people sweating at the use of "plastic" in a "high-end" watch, but I suspect they have no problem with a fifteen-grand IWC or Omega whose case is made of mud
> 
> I also see that this Colt is cheaper than a luxury steel one, making it the entry-level Breitling.
> 
> The material isn't to my taste either but it is supposed to be more scratch-resistant than steel. A G-Shock sure isn't scratch-resistant in my experience.. anyway, have to wait until someone owns one and tries it out, which isn't going to be on this forum I suspect!


I prefer Titanium. Best compromise IMHO.


----------



## wbird

I asked this question on another thread, am I the only one that finds it weird that they put a dive bezel on a skyracer. I mean wouldn't a 24 hour or a tach on the bezel be more appropriate? Shouldn't the bezel be bi-directional? Just saying it has more of a dive watch look to it and the band would even be a plus for that application. What I also find strange is the WR. Breitling is usually pretty good with their WR. Would hope this new light case would have also provided better WR than 100M.

Like the size, weight, band, look, event the price; WR knocked it off my list.


----------



## Nom de Forum

Nom de Forum said:


> Dropping weight on a watch that in SS weighs well over 150 grams is a great idea but I am not so sure Breitlight is a great idea for a watch in this price range. I suspect marring of the case is going to be significantly more of a problem than with SS, Ti, or Ceramic. Best thing Breitling could do to the Colt is use titanium, reduce the thickness to less than 11mm, keep the diameter at 41mm, provide a WR of 300 meters, and have a clasp design that enables changes in bracelet length without the need to remove the watch from your wrist. Doing this would create a watch the is not to large and not to small in diameter for most male wrists and weighs 100 grams +/- 10 grams depending on wrist size. The new Colt would then be as great a watch as this: Watch Details | certina. BTW, I own a blue Breitling Colt 41mm Stainless Steel SuperQuartz that rarely gets worn because the Certina is so much better. However, I would immediately buy a new Colt made with titanium that has physical characteristics similar to the Certina DS Action Precidrive Titanium I own.


Today I played with a Colt Skyracer. On the positive side I really liked the legibility and the extremely light weight (58 grams iirc) that compensates for the thickness. I could probably live with the Breitlight case but I hate the band. Silly map scales on a cheap feeling rubber band doesn't cut the mustard on even a low priced ($2000) Breitling. This watch needs a woven synthetic band with a quick adjusting depoyant buckle. If I can find the right band and buckle combination, I may buy this watch. I still think Breitling should have gone with a highly polished, hardened titanium case and bracelet or brushed finish, hardened titanium case with a band as described above. If they had, I would have bought another Breitling today.


----------



## Altan

Nom de Forum said:


> Today I played with a Colt Skyracer. On the positive side I really liked the legibility and the extremely light weight (58 grams iirc) that compensates for the thickness. I could probably live with the Breitlight case but I hate the band. Silly map scales on a cheap feeling rubber band doesn't cut the mustard on even a low priced ($2000) Breitling. This watch needs a woven synthetic band with a quick adjusting depoyant buckle. If I can find the right band and buckle combination, I may buy this watch. I still think Breitling should have gone with a highly polished, hardened titanium case and bracelet or brushed finish, hardened titanium case with a band as described above. If they had, I would have bought another Breitling today.


I agree with you... unfortunately the lug design requires cuts inside the strap so that it would lock in place and stay flat. In other words, it would require custom straps which are going to be somewhat costly... :-|


----------



## BiggerJon

It looks like nato straps would fit nicely. I think that is what they were going for as an option. I wonder if they are going to come out with their own nato strap line.


----------



## Nom de Forum

Altan said:


> I agree with you... unfortunately the lug design requires cuts inside the strap so that it would lock in place and stay flat. In other words, it would require custom straps which are going to be somewhat costly... :-|





BiggerJon said:


> It looks like nato straps would fit nicely. I think that is what they were going for as an option. I wonder if they are going to come out with their own nato strap line.


Thank you for the information gentlemen. Expensive custom and NATO straps are a deal breaker for me. Breitling just lost a potential sale.


----------



## TaxMan

The concern for me would be that it might prove difficult, or impossible, to deal with any damage to the polymer. I've become quite good at restoring my SS watches (through MUCH practice) when they have little scuffs, scratches and scrapes. And from the pictures people have posted, I'm not sure I like the appearance. But the material in-and-of itself being a "plastic" wouldn't be a deal-breaker. It's not like stainless steel is some kind of precious commodity.


----------



## leatherheadff

I fell in love with the style and idea of this watch, in large part due to the case material (I really love the Hurricane, but it's more than I can justify today). I called my local AD, they are bringing one in for me to check out next week. The person I talked to said they watch will take regular Breitling straps (such as the 22mm OEM straps I already have), it just didn't look like the regular or un-modded straps would fit based on the photos of the lugs in this thread. 

So I called the boutique in Vegas and talked with the salesperson I've dealt with before, she tells me that it will not take regular straps, and will only accept the rubber one shown in the marketing photos. She did say that a nato style should work no problem, and that they are expecting a range of new straps for it to start trickling in around September. Similar to what someone else said earlier, if this would take regular straps, I would have bought it today. I just do not like the look of the measuring tape one. If this had the canvas strap, or would take the two canvas straps I have already, I'd have ordered it. Such a bummer, I don't enjoy waiting.


----------



## dantan

AUD$2,770.00 seems reasonable, but it is a Quartz model.


----------



## Ragna

Skyracer should use that yellow strap from hurricane. That would be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Not my cup of tea...looks like a cheap tritium Deep Blue or Luminox navy seals


----------



## Ragna

drram1966 said:


> [...] looks like a cheap [...] Luminox navy seals


i had to look that up.

Wow This guy has a point


----------



## ccm123

Looks nice!


----------



## MarkR

Got to say this is one of the least appealing Breitling watches I have seen.... Sure I've seen a Timex that looks very similar !


----------



## Toothbras

Hmmm I really like it, too bad it's uuuggggeeee


----------



## jnelson3097

Before writing it off as too big, I'd try it on first. I saw the 50mm Hurricane last month and figured I'd never consider wearing it but the Breitlight case feels very good on the wrist. Even at 50mm, it almost felt like I wasn't even wearing a watch.


----------



## StephenCanale

I have zero interest in this type of watch, but it's certain to appeal greatly to some.


Polymer case = no corrosion, temperature resistance and 1/3 the weight of titanium
Quick swapping straps, no tools required
Awesome accuracy, not just COSC, but 10 seconds per YEAR accuracy with 8 year battery life
SuperLuminova that doesn't just show indices but the actual numbers

Again, not my cut of tea, but probably a great watch for anyone desiring those features.


----------



## asloper6001

I think this watch is very cool. Plus I will use it to set my auto watches to the correct time. Which my blue colt currently does.


----------



## bwtrayer

To the users who held the watch, how does the winders feel? Do they feel cheap and plastic? Will the plastic be cut if it hits a sharp edge?

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X50F using Tapatalk


----------



## SD350

Tried this watch on recently as the AD was right outside my elevator in Vegas. I really enjoyed it quite a bit. Price is decent enough for what it is, but I am curious to see what grey/pre-owned look like in the near future. For me the dial lacked a little bit of depth due to it being entirely flat; applied indices would look great, but they would probably add some sort of weight and one of the _things_ about this watch is it's extreme light-weight.

It is 45mm, but I wear mostly 41-43mm watches and it didn't look much bigger than my Rolex Exp2 when I held them side by side. To be honest, I thought it was a 43 in the store before looking it up online. I'm sure the weight helps with this illusion as well.

I'm not bothered by the dive-style bezel, WR, or straps enough to take it off my list, but I would have preferred a standard strap attachment type. Ultimately, I will wait to see what sorts of other strap variations breitling releases for this watch. I've heard about a military green color which sounds great. A nylon or canvas would be ideal as the 21mm lug width is not ideal for most natos (the gap on a 20 would bug me).


----------



## leatherheadff

Ben Bridge in Seattle (an AD) tells me that Breitling will be releasing an OD green rubber strap with the same measurement markings in the next month or two. Looking at the strap, it's obvious that the metal pins that slide through the strap to make it quick disconnect from the case can be put into another strap. Comparing the strap fitment with a leather Hirsch I had on my wrist at the time, I concluded that you "can" attach a regular strap to the watch, but the little arm/hook shaped things that extend inward between the lugs prevent the strap from lying flat on the wrist. You would need to cut indentations in the back (underside) of the watch strap to make it fit flat. If you look at the underside of the Colt Skyracer strap, you'll see the cuts I'm talking about. Basically, you could have a strap made to fit it, or you could use a NATO, which would fit right through it without any issue (we tried it with one of the Tudor NATO's). By the way, the Tudor NATO in camo looks really good on that Breitling in my opinion, and the fit is close enough not to really notice that the strap isn't 21mm.

Hopefully Breitling will come out with more straps for this watch, I can't imagine they would make a proprietary strap design for only one watch and not make several straps. All that said, aside from the measurements on the strap (which are useless to me personally), it's a really nice strap and the buckle is great too. I'd love this on a regular Breitling rubber, but would love it even more if they took regular 22mm straps and spring bars.


----------



## Flip2Grail

My local AD said they ordered a few sets of the green straps and they are due to arrive in October. I tried the watch on like 3 or 4 times in the past few months. I like it.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Almost bought this, didn't like the "ruler" straps, but the main thing was the weight, or rather the lack of it. I know it is super durable and all that high tech material, but frankly, it felt too light and flimsy.


But this is just me, I prefer steel over anything. Weight feels like quality. Love the looks though.


----------



## arogle1stus

Restaraunt owner pal o mine owns a few Breitlings (mostly Chronos)
$8,300.00 category surely puts them outta my BZ.
RR Retirement checks wouldn't even pay for winding stem!!! If I had
only been on the UP RR Board of Directors. Go figure.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## leatherheadff

arogle1stus said:


> Restaraunt owner pal o mine owns a few Breitlings (mostly Chronos)
> $8,300.00 category surely puts them outta my BZ.
> RR Retirement checks wouldn't even pay for winding stem!!! If I had
> only been on the UP RR Board of Directors. Go figure.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


The Colt Skyracer retail price is $2000. I'm seeing it on the second market for around $1750


----------



## Flip2Grail

I also bid on one last week on Ebay and just missed it. It sold for $1500

The lack of weight is what I am impressed by. I don't think the watch feels flimsy at all, unless you mean the straps feel flimsy while you are holding the watch then I can see what you mean, but once the watch is on and the straps are properly seated its not going anywhere. When I visited the AD, I was really impressed with the Avenger Hurricane Military but it was just too large even though it was very light. Then they showed me the Skyracer and I really liked it. Is it worth the $2000.... hmm, I"m not quite sure on that but I would love to hear from anyone that knows how they are selling. The 3 AD that I visited said they can't keep them in stock but we all know how that goes.....


----------



## SD350

Weight doesn't mean quality, not in 2017.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

SD350 said:


> Weight doesn't mean quality, not in 2017.


Absolutely right. I'm an old fashioned dude, and to me it FEELS like quality, whether or not it actually is.


----------



## marinemaster

Technology has moved forward and the advances in polymer allows to replace metal in some circumstances. My experience is based on the Luminox 3000 v. 3 series I have. Yes they have some reported problems with the Ronda movement (mine has been perfect) but the case which is polymer is outstanding. It has been banged and dropped and all the damage that a watch can come across and not a scratch or mark on the case. To be honest I can rarely wear a watch over 100 grams now. The Luminox fits perfect and I got spoiled by the lightweight as well. I think they are definitely overpriced but I like it a lot. I looked in depth at the Skyracer and like the hands and the numerals and easy to tell time, long life Lithium battery (stable over wide temperature range) along with coated sapphire on Both Sides (not many manufacturers know how to do that). However I just can't get passed the proprietary lug design. It has to be one of the most disliked feature on these forums. Unless is a G-Shock which has a purpose to meet.


----------



## Flip2Grail

I can understand the not liking of the lug design because I just had a phobia of the small polymer tabs breaking off. I'm thinking it's non issue but yes I was taken back a bit myself. Sort of "why invent the wheel". That being said, changing Breitlight straps is going to be so fast that I hope they build more and more options. I always think how good the Panerai guys have it for strap customization.
I am in the minority but I like the "tool" functionality and feel of the rubber strap. It will also take a NATO with ease so for me at least this SkyRacer is ticking a lot of boxes.


----------



## Tomkucing

Flip2Grail said:


> I can understand the not liking of the lug design because I just had a phobia of the small polymer tabs breaking off. I'm thinking it's non issue but yes I was taken back a bit myself.


Hi,
Yes, I think it is not an issue. I am not an expert in materials and I can be wrong, but since 3 months I wear a Skyracer, it looks very strong.


----------



## MES1808

publandlord said:


> As does a Steel Omega at 15 times the price. Or a Patek at 100 times the price. Or a gold Patek at 1,000 times the price. Etc. Reviews are up, timed for Baselworld. Cheaper than the cheapest steel version, and as it's more scratch resistant than steel, it makes an interesting entry-level material of similar weight to titanium, but hardier.
> 
> Also isn't there an AP made of this stuff?


Yup, and Richard Mille also makes watches from "plastic" too.... with price tags that require commas. You guys are getting lost in the case material. Question is: Case material aside, is this "superquartz" reliable, durable, and worth the price?


----------



## robbsguitar

Bought mine today from a local AD wears very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Looked today at the video that goes to the skyracer on the breitling website. Pretry upset that watch in the video has standard silver colt hands and other rubber strap...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35

Looks nice!


----------



## countingseconds

robbsguitar said:


> Bought mine today from a local AD wears very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch has caught my interest since I saw it for the first time on a watch review on y-tube. Then I loved it even more when I found it at an AD in Macau. I really wished it came with a big variety of strap colors, not just back and green. Changing the strap is so easy, it's begging to have more options, even a leather one.


----------



## robbsguitar

I now have a 22mm Nato Leather on mine. Fits, works and looks great. With Nato as an option what you can use just got a whole lot larger.


----------



## Fordham-NY

2500M_Sub said:


> Sorry, I cant get over the plastic factor, especially for the high prices. I do not buy into the special polymer marketing, sorry. I know there are plastic firearms that perform well etc., I have a Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm, that I really like but cannot accept it in a high end watch, Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


I think it's a hard sell asking $2,700 (I saw someone posted) for a polymer (really advanced good plastic...) in a Swiss luxury watch. I think Breitling will put a good movement in and do it well, but this seems to be their marketing hurdle.

As for material, the new bezel (rubber I think) in the SO seems to have held up well. But will they do a bracelet in Breitlight? What happens when it invariably gets all scratched up due to normal wear? You can polish metal, but you're stuck with gouged up plastic forever?

It's kind of like Pepsi Crystal (clear pepsi), just doesn't quite fit.

I think even ~$450 for a GLOCK is a lot, (very mass produced, not many parts, no hand fitting, even though the whole slide is coated metal).


----------



## Fordham-NY

Ragna said:


> i had to look that up.
> 
> Wow This guy has a point


Very good point, and a little savage comparing the brietling to the luminox... Haha.

also didn't know breitling already had this material out there (I've been under a rock for a while...).

Interesting ultra matte black finish too.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkucing

With the green strap :


----------



## cuhrioso

Here is mine.


----------



## robbsguitar

Who has the green strap in stock to sell as an acc?


----------



## Tomkucing

robbsguitar said:


> Who has the green strap in stock to sell as an acc?


I ordered mine at my local Boutique. Price S$90 for the strap + S$90 for the buckle in Breitlight.
It seems that the Skyracer will disappear in the next collection, so maybe you should hurry up ^^


----------



## Ragna

Tomkucing said:


> [...]it seems that the Skyracer will disappear in the next collection[..]


Source ?


----------



## heb

Victorinox has one with similar "plastic" but at 1/4 the cost. Of course the Vic doesn't have the excellent movement this one does. 

heb


----------



## Tomkucing

Ragna said:


> Source ?


I read in an interview that "he will stop Quartz Chronographs as he doesn't think it is valuable for a brand like Breitling.", but I don't find it now, and maybe it only applies to chronographs,

In a french-speaking interview, he also said that he does not like the idea to use quartz technology in a Breitling : https://www.letemps.ch/economie/201...-ne-connaissent-5-10-quest-vraiment-breitling
*Quel est votre avis sur le mouvement B50 à quartz lancé par Breitling en 2014?* 
Pour les montres d'hommes, dans notre segment, je pense que l'on a de très bons mouvements mécaniques. Je ne suis pas, voire pas du tout enthousiaste à l'idée de mettre du quartz dans une Breitling.


----------



## Ragna

Tomkucing said:


> I read in an interview that "he will stop Quartz Chronographs as he doesn't think it is valuable for a brand like Breitling.", but I don't find it now, and maybe it only applies to chronographs,
> 
> In a french-speaking interview, he also said that he does not like the idea to use quartz technology in a Breitling : https://www.letemps.ch/economie/201...-ne-connaissent-5-10-quest-vraiment-breitling
> *Quel est votre avis sur le mouvement B50 à quartz lancé par Breitling en 2014?*
> Pour les montres d'hommes, dans notre segment, je pense que l'on a de très bons mouvements mécaniques. Je ne suis pas, voire pas du tout enthousiaste à l'idée de mettre du quartz dans une Breitling.


Thank you !! It does make sense.

If they discontinue it.. prices for the Skyracer will Skyrace.


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder about long term support for their Superquartz watches?


----------



## Ragna

ronalddheld said:


> I wonder about long term support for their Superquartz watches?


Good point


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tomkucing said:


> I read in an interview that "he will stop Quartz Chronographs as he doesn't think it is valuable for a brand like Breitling.",,.


Of course... :think: That's the ticket. :-! Get rid of all that SuperQuartz nonsense... :roll:


----------



## Heinz

That watch with an auto would put me further in the doghouse for sure. Nothing particularly against quartz but just not at the price point for me personally. Love the idea and looks though.


----------



## lars8888

This actually looks great


----------



## Marko.lachapelle

i realize lots of folks work in office and non physical jobs but for my parts im a carpenter in form working and i bump my watches all the times.
i dont mean a bump on the corner of a desk but serious bump like a hammer or a sheet of plywood w.e
I cant wear my automatic at work tons of electric tools and repetitive motion like a hammer etc but i love my breitling and imo a quartz is perfect for this.
a lil cheaper and i can bump them and not worry about it.


----------



## countingseconds

Tomkucing said:


> I ordered mine at my local Boutique. Price S$90 for the strap + S$90 for the buckle in Breitlight.
> It seems that the Skyracer will disappear in the next collection, so maybe you should hurry up ^^


I hear the same thing at an AD in Macau. It seems that the new CEO really doesn't like this watch.


----------



## cuhrioso

Anyone knows what can we see if we open de caseback on the Colt Skyracer?
this:








Or something like that:


----------



## SD350

Tomkucing said:


> With the green strap :


Wow! Green strap makes all the difference! Looks great!


----------



## countingseconds

SD350 said:


> Wow! Green strap makes all the difference! Looks great!


Agreed. Pretty military looking. And I love that.


----------



## Dan3612

^Looks like a totally different watch


----------



## SD350

So I've seen/heard a couple things that have indicated this watch is going to be, if not already, discontinued. Apparently the new CEO of Breitling doesn't want any watches under $3500 for brand positioning, etc. which means anything under that will be gone shortly. I've even heard that some ADs have been told not to display this model. 

Has anyone else heard anything? Any thoughts on what that might mean for this watch in terms of collectability? Around a 1 year or less production run for an entry-point model using an interesting case material that may or may not even be used in the line-up in the future. This could turn out to be a pretty rare and unique watch in a few years.


----------



## daffie

Just picked up mine for eur 1250 in mint condition. Very happy. Wears fantastic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

daffie said:


> Just picked up mine for eur 1250 in mint condition. Very happy. Wears fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking, what is your wrist size?


----------



## daffie

18.5-19cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip2Grail

Still very pleased with this piece after owning for 2+ years. It’s a great daily. I use on the motorcycle a lot since it’s so light. Take it on camping trips all the time. It takes a banging with no issue. I actually swim with it a lot with my pup at the Dog Beach.
It attracts zero attention because truly it looks like a typical affordable military styled watch which is great. I have the black and green rubber and change it up all the time with NATO straps. As the prices continue to fall on these, they will be even a better bargain.

I have plenty of automatics but also appreciate the Super Quartz movement and this watch for how easily it fits into my lifestyle


----------



## daffie

Excellent! And the green rubber looks great on it as well.


----------

